# iPhones have PLANT ID built in - I had no idea.



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Just realized that iPhones have Plant ID built in. I tested it on a couple shrubs I have and it worked great.

Super easy...

1. Select or Take a Photo and Tap the starred "Info" icon as shown below



2. Tap "Look Up - Plant >" as shown below



3. View Results...


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It got 5 out of 5 correct.

Thanks for the tip. :thumbup:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Excellent tip! Thanks


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

That is awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------

